# Lawsuit: 14 bomb-sniffing dogs on way to Afghanistan died in truck



## jermnang (Jun 26, 2011)

Pathetic and Sad.



> The death of 14 bomb-sniffing dogs allegedly housed in an unventilated sealed truck while awaiting air shipment from Houston to military forces in Afghanistan has spawned a lawsuit in which requested damages may top $1 million.
> Named in the suit filed this week in 281st state District Court in Harris County are Indian Creek Enterprises, Inc. - doing business as Animal Port Houston - and Live Animal Transportation Services.
> Lawyers for the dogs' owners, Florida-based American K-9 Detection Services said the animals - *German shepherds and Belgian Malinois* - died on Dec. 21 while housed in a truck at Live Animal Transportation Service's George Bush Intercontinental Airport facility.
> In an unsuccessful bid to settle the matter without going to court, a Houston lawyer for the Florida company asked the defendants to pay $1.3 million in damages and $30,000 in legal fees.
> ...


Lawsuit: 14 bomb-sniffing dogs on way to Afghanistan died in truck - Houston Chronicle


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

That is one of the saddest things I have read in a while. 

All of those lives lost, how terrible. ​


----------



## chelle (Feb 1, 2009)

That is absolutely horrible. I wish I wouldn't have clicked that link.  Additionally, if this Christopher Hay was responsible for putting them in that container, I hope they follow up with a huge civil suit, too.


----------



## Josie/Zeus (Nov 6, 2000)

This makes me sick.


----------



## KentuckyGSDLover (Nov 17, 2011)

77 degrees shouldn't have killed them. My guess is they didn't have enough air, if they died within a day. This makes me sick, and I'm certain their handlers are absolutely heartbroken as well.


----------



## GSKnight (Oct 18, 2011)

Something is wrong with the link... it gives me an abridged version of what was posted, then crashes my Internet Explorer 

Here is another dumb question: The article says it was 77 degrees in the truck... is 77 degrees that dangerous??? (just thinking back to the "in the car" thread going on now...


----------



## LARHAGE (Jul 24, 2006)

It had to be uncomfortable no matter what they say the temperature was, a few dogs bled trying to get out and the fact thet ALL died says something isn't adding up.


----------



## Stevenzachsmom (Mar 3, 2008)

GSKnight said:


> Something is wrong with the link... it gives me an abridged version of what was posted, then crashes my Internet Explorer
> 
> Here is another dumb question: The article says it was 77 degrees in the truck... is 77 degrees that dangerous??? (just thinking back to the "in the car" thread going on now...


I agree about the temp. Maybe lack of oxygen, like KentuckyGSDlover said. Maybe carbon monoxide? It said the truck was running. Whatever the cause - it shouldn't have happened and is incredibly sad. What a horrible loss of precious cargo.


----------



## PaddyD (Jul 22, 2010)

Maybe it was 77 when they found them but a far different temperature that killed them.


----------



## mysweetkaos (Sep 20, 2011)

14 Bomb-Sniffing Dogs Found Dead Overseas Civilian Contractors

Here's a link to the same story on another site. It says here sealed and unventilated. Shame no matter how it happened.


----------



## Warrior09 (May 8, 2011)

The WHOLE story isn't being told, I have a eerie feeling about it. 77 degrees? was there water left for them? WHY did all of them die?!?!? Why was that truck running unattended with the door ajared?!?!? something isn't right here. it sounds like some1 did it on purpose.


----------



## TrickyShepherd (Aug 15, 2011)

Wow, that is really sad. Reading that part about the blood and damage to the kennels brought tears to my eyes. How terrible! The pain and suffering all the dogs had to endure for such a stupid stupid mistake (or ignorance.. or maybe even on purpose)!! So sad... how upsetting this must be for those dog's handlers... 

77*F wouldn't have killed them. Something is not being said. Sounds like they had no air or water. I hope whoever is responsible gets what they deserve. 

Also, my brother is in Iraq, and I know these dogs are so very important over in these areas right now! He tells me all the time how he wishes more dogs were there to help them out with the frequent bombing situation. These dogs were very very important to our military, so not only is this a sad situation for these dogs and handlers.... but this is also a pretty big hit to our military base the dogs were heading to. These dogs had the potential to save many of our soldiers and get them home safe to their families! Very sad, and very frustrating that such a thing could have happened! How easily this could have been prevented.


----------



## Jelpy (Nov 8, 2009)

My guess is it got a lot hotter. 77 degrees in Houston is close to a cold front. 

Jelpy


----------



## GSKnight (Oct 18, 2011)

Warrior09 said:


> The WHOLE story isn't being told, I have a eerie feeling about it. 77 degrees? was there water left for them? WHY did all of them die?!?!? Why was that truck running unattended with the door ajared?!?!? something isn't right here. it sounds like some1 did it on purpose.


I agree... the WHOLE story isn't being told... it NEVER is... I just am trained to ask questions when things don't sound quite right... and that didn't.

I am sure someone is to blame here. I just do not trust the media to tell the the true story. Too many times I have seen different... been there, done that.


----------



## Allie512 (Sep 28, 2010)

I read this last night - it is horrible. People need to go to jail for this.


----------



## Longfisher (Feb 28, 2013)

*All Circumstances Lead to*

Carbon monoxide poisoning.

LF


----------



## Shaolin (Jun 16, 2012)

Either Heat Stroke or Oxygen Depravation. I'm leaning more towards Oxygen Depravation. That would cause the crazed actions of trying to escape the kennel.

77 degrees with 10% humidity...not bad. 77 degrees with greater than 50% humidity can kill over time without proper ventillation. It's 78 degrees in SoMD right now with 53% humidity and I wouldn't leave my dogs in the car for longer than ten or fifteen minutes. Running in and out of the bank today (10 minutes) got the interior of the car hot again and I have light colored, cloth seats. I can only imagine how quick a metal truck could've heated up.


----------



## wildo (Jul 27, 2006)

*This thread is from late 2011*! Either Longfisher was providing some closure, or they didn't see the thread date.


----------



## Shaolin (Jun 16, 2012)

I'm usually so careful about checking that. That's odd. My apologies for necro-posting.


----------



## TommyB681 (Oct 19, 2012)

That's horrible. I hope someone is held responsible to the fullest extent


----------



## volcano (Jan 14, 2013)

Its celsius, it was in Texas.


----------

